# Our new custom tandem!



## MuddyOne (Jan 18, 2021)

A few months ago my wife let me know she wanted a tandem bike to cruise to the beach on. Me being the obnoxious person I am, took it as a challenge!

 Here is the before & after, if you have any questions about the build, please ask! This is my first venture into bicycles, so be easy on me! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like you guys will enjoy this one! Looks great!


----------



## MuddyOne (Jan 18, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Looks like you guys will enjoy this one! Looks great!



Thanks! Our first ride was mildly terrifying. Its certainly going to improve our communication skills!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 18, 2021)

What shade of green is that? It looks nice!


----------



## MuddyOne (Jan 18, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> What shade of green is that? It looks nice!



Its called "sugar apple" by prismatic powder coats. Heavy flake in the sun!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 18, 2021)

MuddyOne said:


> Its called "sugar apple" by prismatic powder coats. Heavy flake in the sun!View attachment 1341700



NIIIIIICE!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 18, 2021)

Very impressive build!


----------



## MuddyOne (Jan 18, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> Very impressive build!



Thanks! I learned a lot to say the least, and I got very lucky with the bike purchase, as it wasn't operational when I bought it, and I had no idea what I was looking at or what to check for. Luckily everything turned out to be in decent working order.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow real sharp build, colors really pop with the wheels. Looks super fresh. Good luck


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 18, 2021)

Very nice clean build!  Congratulations.


----------



## MuddyOne (Jan 18, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow real sharp build, colors really pop with the wheels. Looks super fresh. Good luck



Good luck is what we're going to need riding this thing. Especially once we get the trailer done and hooked to it.


----------



## C1B1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Beautiful build, love the colors. My wife & I love ridding tandem.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice build, who rides in the front.


----------

